# Which Waders to buy



## Davpmars (May 12, 2010)

I know that Simms is pretty much a safe bet no matter what you're out buying but I'm in the market to buy some new waders before winter (mine are horrible and fill with water) I saw that Cabelas is having a sale on the Cabelas premium dry plus wader and I was wondering if anyone had a reason why I should/shouldn't buy these.

I've been under the impression that Cabelas quality has usually been middle to high quality. 

What's your suggestion?


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

I guess Ive been lucky I owned 2 pair of Cabela's waders and had very little trouble with them First was a pair of Bluestream waders $80 and they lasted me 3 season before I got a leak in the crotch. I now own a pair of Cabelas premium dry plus waders and going on my 3rd season no leaks. After my second season I did retreat the dwr on them with revive X resealed the booties with the iron on seam tape (included) but so far dry as can be. Ive read opposing reviews on them but from personal experience I have not had any trouble with them and I fish 200+ days a year.


----------



## cazmataz (May 18, 2009)

I am going on my third year with my dry plus waders and I love them. I have never had a problem with them.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a pair of the Cabela's dry plus waders. They are comfortable and have not developed any leaks yet. Only downside is they stain real easy if that matters to you... mine are starting to look like a pair of mechanic coveralls. :| All in all, they seem to get the job done.

My next purchase will be some Simms. The goob has a real nice pair. 8) Which ones are they goob?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I have the Sims guide weights and the more expensive Cabela's waders and honestly, I like them both. Although Sims will take care of you, Cabela's policies are hard to beat. I'd buy the Cabela's for a hundred bucks less and go beat the hell out of them,.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> I have a pair of the Cabela's dry plus waders. They are comfortable and have not developed any leaks yet. Only downside is they stain real easy if that matters to you... mine are starting to look like a pair of mechanic coveralls. :| All in all, they seem to get the job done.
> 
> My next purchase will be some Simms. The goob has a real nice pair. 8) Which ones are they goob?


I have no earthly idea. I think they are G4s, pro-guide, snobby eletist, super-hooty, somethinorothers. Cost more than most of the cars I ever owned. They have a waterproof zipper, and it works! They seem to be really durable.....I fall down a lot 

Like Tree said Simms has a great warranty, but so does Cabela's, Orvis too.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

If you're like 'goob and money's no object, buy the G4s. If you're like me and drinkin' Natty Lights and eatin' window putty, try the Rivendales. They got a zipper and it hasn't leaked either! I've had them two years and no leaks, but warranty? What warranty.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> If you're like 'goob and money's no object, buy the G4s. If you're like me and drinkin' Natty Lights and eatin' window putty, try the Rivendales. They got a zipper and it hasn't leaked either! I've had them two years and no leaks, but warranty? What warranty.


Rivendales?

Aren't they male exotic dancers?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> brookieguy1 said:
> 
> 
> > If you're like 'goob and money's no object, buy the G4s. If you're like me and drinkin' Natty Lights and eatin' window putty, try the Rivendales. They got a zipper and it hasn't leaked either! I've had them two years and no leaks, but warranty? What warranty.
> ...


Yep. In waders, and nothing else but a bow tie.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > brookieguy1 said:
> ...


That's what I figured.

I know nothing about fly fishing.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I had a pair of cabelas dry plus premiums a while back. After my 5th time of sending them in, I finally got a check for the entire price of the waders including shipping with a note saying that these waders are not designed to take the wear and tare that I dished out to them and recommended that I go with a pair of Simms. I have also worn hodgmans, Orvis, Cloudveil, and several pair of Patagonias. Only the Simms will last more than a few months. To be honest, while I did blow up several cabelas in fairly short order, they did hold up much better than the $450 patagonias. I have the G3 Convertibles and wouldn't trade them for anything. 200+ days and still going strong. If you can get anything more than 150 days out of a breathable wader then that is fantastic.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

sawsman said:


> I have a pair of the Cabela's dry plus waders. They are comfortable and have not developed any leaks yet. Only downside is they stain real easy if that matters to you...* mine are starting to look like a pair of mechanic coveralls*. :| All in all, they seem to get the job done.


Mine too !!! Mine are covered in worms guts, grasshopper juice, fish ick, coffee, and just plain drool. They seem to be tough though, I ran 'em through the washing machine a month ago to try to clean them, it didn't help. But I'm on my third year with them and no other problems.

Actually, my waders are Hodgeman.


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

With the Simms G4's you are paying a lot of extra money for a zipper. Dont get me wrong, I am a longtime Simms fan. IMO they are the best wadders you can get( I personally own the G3's and wouldnt wear anything else) but is it really worth the extra $$$? They also have a great warranty which is worth a little extra money. Buy cheap wadders and you will be re-buying cheap wadders.


----------

